# pine/red squirrels



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Don't get me started on those red rodents!! They are true "evil doers".

Not sure if they eat honey but it wouldn't surprize me. They are stinkers to have around.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Who knows what a squirrel might do. I never heard of them eating eggs, but one time I had some squirrels in my yard that did. I hate to waste good meat, but when I caught one in the chicken yard I shot it and hung it on the fence. The other squirrels decided to take the hint. I've never seen them get into a hive. But I've never seen them eat eggs before or since that one time. I think one squirrel tries something and teaches it to his friends.









I like squirrels. But my grandpa always called them tree rats.







After all, they are rodents.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

[ April 04, 2006, 08:37 AM: Message edited by: loggermike ]


----------



## junglebill007 (Jul 2, 2005)

The only good squirrel is well cleaned and quartered one!  

They do seem to learn and develop feeding habits. I'd get rid of this guy, live trap or else, to make sure he doesn't continue, or worse bring his friends to dinner!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The young squirrels are nice fried. The old ones make nice soup.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

[ April 04, 2006, 08:37 AM: Message edited by: loggermike ]


----------

